# Milonga by Dan tobacco



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I picked up this 50 gram tin along with some other stuff from smokingpipes.com. I had read some great sounding reviews from tobacco reviews website. This is a caramel/vanilla aromatic. It is a fairly wide ribbon cut with some darker cavendish mixed in.The smell from the freshly opened tin is wonderful. It packed fairly easy,the moisture content may be a little high. I will try again after letting some "dry" before packing next time. I must say this is one of the few aromatics that actually tastes like it smells. This stuff is Great! It has a very pronounced caramel taste with the vanilla more in the background. The aromatic flavor is strong but not what I would call overpowering. The flavors seem very natural (to my taste,anyway).Some aromatics have what I would call a chemical or almost synthetic taste. Milonga does not have this problem. All through the first half of the bowl I could taste the virginias just under the surface.(To me this is a good thing).The virginias seem to become more dominant toward the lower half. All in all I have to rate this stuff very high on my list of go-to aromatics.I give it a 4.5 out of 5. Even if you dont typically like aromatics you might like this stuff. I have had pretty good luck with the dan tobacco stuff and with smokingpipes.com.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I might have to try it.p


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Putting it on the list. I love the Dan Tobaccos.  Thanks for the heads up. I don't have any "vanilla" aromatics so i'll give this a try.


----------

